# Links to the New Nutrition Labeling System



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 2, 2014)

Labels: Nutrition Facts Label: Proposed Changes Aim to Better Inform Food Choices

Serving sizes: Food Serving Sizes Getting a Reality Check

Added Sugars Listing: Proposed Nutrition Facts Label Changes Are Based on Science and Research


----------

